# Can anybody give me an advise on Tire size?



## annyoung (Apr 10, 2004)

I have E39 1997 528i.
I've just purchased used BMW 17 inch Sports Wheel (BBS 17X8), and wondering if I can have bigger tires than the manufacturer suggested 235X45X17.

I'm looking at 245X45X17 or even a bigger tires for all 4 wheels to have a wider stance.
And what brand I should have. I care about Noise. I want something quiet and affordable. I don't really speed.

If you're familiar with the tire size, please advise me on this.

Thank you


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

245 width will fit an an 8" rim. the difference in radius of a 235x45x17 vs a 245x45x17 is 12.66" vs 12.84" respectively. So the 245x45x17 will be .36" taller.

Shouldn't be a problem in the front, certainly not the rear, of a stock suspension E39 but that's a bit more sidewall height then most run on our cars.

Check http://bmwtips.com/ and look at the tire size calculater.


----------



## annyoung (Apr 10, 2004)

Thank you for your advise.

I've come up with the following options to choose from.
All I want is to make a little staggered look for my 5.
What do you recommend overall?

235X45X17 FRONT
255X40X17 REAR

or

235X45X17 ALL AROUND

Thanks :angel:


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

Staggared look is great. Minimum 8.5" wheels are required for 255x40x17s on the rears (8.5" to 10" is recommended). If you're running 17x8s on all 4 corners, I'd keep the 235x45x17 or 245x45x17 tires all around.


----------



## annyoung (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re:*

Thanks alot.


----------

